# مكان



## Rajindra

هل هناك علاقة بين مكان و كان و هل يتكون مكان من سابقة مـ و كان هل هناك تفاصيل عن هذه الكلمة الغريبة التي تثير اهتمامي و اعجابي
لكم الشكر الجزيل على الاهتمام
تحياتي


----------



## cherine

أظن أن "مكان" هي اسم المكان من الفعل كان، على وزن مَفْعَل، تشير إلى المكان الذي يستقر فيه الشيء أو الشخص، أو يكون فيه موجودًا.


----------

